# 4 Stroke vs 2 Stroke



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I did a search and didn't see any thread titles talking about this. 

When I left Michigan in 1998, I had an older 2 stroke Yamaha that I hated to part with but there is not much snow where I was getting stationed at the time. (Puerto Rico)

Now that moving back is getting near....I'm thinking about getting back into it. I know the sled technology has changed alot. The next sled would not be a racer, just mostly trail riding. I never had a 4 stroke so I was wondering about the pro's & cons of 4 stroke sleds vs 2 stroke sleds. Things that come to mind are speed, power, accelleration, maintence, parts cost, holding value, fuel economy, etc. 

Anyone have any thoughts or advice regarding 4 stroke vs 2 stroke?

Thanks ahead of time....John


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I had an 03 rx-1 and I really liked it. You don't have to buy oil or carry it with you. It didn't use as much gas, and with prices what they are, that adds up. There's no more exhaust smell, plenty of power, and the 4 strokes last ten thousand miles and much more in alot of cases. I sold it because it was a little heavy for really agressive riding, no reverse, and the seat was uncomfortable. All of these things have been improved since 03. I would buy another 4 stroke next time without question. Try hardcoresledder.com or some of the other snowmobiling sites to get some feedback, not alot of snowmobile interest here usually.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll check out those sites.....John


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

If you'd like to stay with Yamaha go to totallyyamaha.com. They have a 4-stroke side there. Yamaha's are all 4-stroke now so they have the most offerings.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Ski doo now has a 4 stroke, the 1200 in a XR chassis. Its under 500 lbs. I haven't rode one yet, but a few buddies have. They say it has some crazy pull and handles great. For now I will keep my XP gade 2 stroke because of the lightness and power (425 lbs and 157 hp) for an off trail sled. Next yr I buy a 2nd sled for myslef just to putts aroudn trails with the girl. I was gonna go with an XP TNT 2 stroke, but I'm gonna look at that 4 stroke TNT as well.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't go wrong with an Apex and I think it would be perfect for what you want to do! 150+hp regardless of what everyone will tell you yes it will still run with and beat 99% of the sleds out there, it gets great fuel mileage no more oil like previously stated. Plus its a Yami so you will have the good feelings that you wont be the one breaking down. :lol:


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

2SloSHO said:


> Can't go wrong with an Apex and I think it would be perfect for what you want to do! 150+hp regardless of what everyone will tell you yes it will still run with and beat 99% of the sleds out there, it gets great fuel mileage no more oil like previously stated. Plus its a Yami so you will have the good feelings that you wont be the one breaking down. :lol:


Hmmm.... I'm not sure about any of this. To be honest, I wouldn't be to worried if an apex pulled up next to me on my 800r. Simple math can figure that one out (425 lbs with 157hp Vs 675 lbs with 150hp). Not only that, I'd be willing to say the range between my 800r and the Apex would be the same. I get 16 mppg on trail, the Apex might get 18, maybe? But I have a bigger tank. As for not breaking down, I know MANY Nytro guys that have been stranded the last 2 yrs. They tried the 4 stroke thing and Yami left them high and dry. I think they have been getting lazy the last 2 yrs on quality.

The only thing I may give to an Apex is a ballz out lake race for a few miles. Twisties, hills, powder, there is no way For an Apex to keep up:coolgleam.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

The OP said he wasn't look for a lake racer. I'd say even the 3 cylinder yamaha would still fit the bill at 120 hp. I haven't ridden one but from what I hear the 4 stroke (at least the yamaha, cause that's what I follow) have tons of torque and great response at all speeds. 

Most manufacturers make some decent sleds out there. It's comparing a Ford to a Chevy/GMC to a Dodge to a Toyota. Everyone will have their opinions. Never got why people got so wrapped up into a brand. Now I own two yamahas and if I were to get another I'd go Yamaha. I guess I'm used to the way they build them and am familiar with the maintenance, etc.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

If you liked your yammie, you'll love the new 4 strokes.

1st of all, I've owned 3 out of 4 manufacturers. Let's just say that I wouldn't own a Polaris. New skid design, interesting enough. Still Polaris though. Motor, electrical, clutch..........yeah, just won't go there.

Arctic Cat. Narrower skid. Sporty balance. Good pep. Reliability somewhat questionable. Engines somewhat questionable. Good mountain sleds too. 

Ski Doo, probably my second choice. I have not rode the 1200 4 stroke. Would like to. Rev rider position good but not flexible in terms of you are where you are. Sore knees after a couple of hundred. Good/great mileage for a 2 stroke. Great power to weight ratio.

Yammie, most diverse offering in my opinion. I have a Viper 700 with an M10 suspension, longtracked, love it, 7000 miles, changed a bearing, that's it. Just sold an RX1 with 11,000 on it, loved it, but very heavy. Bought it new. Took 500 miles and some after market parts to get it to run well through the twisties. I could hang with anyone after I did. Actually lead any one.

I bought a Nytro this year. Heard of some reliability stuff, haven't encountered it. Much lighter, rider forward design taken fromn ski doo, 4 stroke, 3 cylinders. Stock skis suck. Better weight, but probably a little less in terms of what it should be for overall speed. At over 1000cc it's considered a 600 class machine. Good mileage, change your oil every 3000 like a car, you don't have to worry about it. Has some ski lift issues out of the box, can be fixed. Still working on it though, I can't pull away like the RX with this machine and fastest I've been is 100 and that's gotta be close to top end as I was cruising for a good distance, but haven't run any power lines yet.

Personally, luv the 4 strokes. Not going back. There are pros and cons to each, but IMO Yammie is #1 due to this for ME, but 2 strokers probably best IMO is ski doo, best mileage, oil consumption not bad, skid etc.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

NittanyDoug said:


> The OP said he wasn't look for a lake racer. I'd say even the 3 cylinder yamaha would still fit the bill at 120 hp. I haven't ridden one but from what I hear the 4 stroke (at least the yamaha, cause that's what I follow) have tons of torque and great response at all speeds.
> 
> Most manufacturers make some decent sleds out there. It's comparing a Ford to a Chevy/GMC to a Dodge to a Toyota. Everyone will have their opinions. Never got why people got so wrapped up into a brand. Now I own two yamahas and if I were to get another I'd go Yamaha. I guess I'm used to the way they build them and am familiar with the maintenance, etc.


Yes the 4 stroke power band, other than the obvious benefits are what makes this a fun sled. It doesn't wind up like most 2 strokes before hitting the band hard, it's a flat curve straight across.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> The next sled would not be a racer, just mostly trail riding.


Based on that statement I would say you will probably be quite happy with a 4 stroke. They are hard to beat if you are just looking for a trail cruiser to hop on and start adding up the miles.

As a trail cruiser you will enjoy the fuel mileage, lack of injection oil, reliablility and overall ease of a four stroke. Their downfall, mainly their weight, won't be a big issue to you as you ride along on the trail.


Just to play devil's advocate for a second though, while engine reliablility is seen as a high point, if you do begin to have motor issues with a four stroke it is generally going to be more costly to repair. 

Good luck with your purchase and welcome back to the snow!


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

SalmonBum said:


> Hmmm.... I'm not sure about any of this. To be honest, I wouldn't be to worried if an apex pulled up next to me on my 800r. Simple math can figure that one out (425 lbs with 157hp Vs 675 lbs with 150hp). Not only that, I'd be willing to say the range between my 800r and the Apex would be the same. I get 16 mppg on trail, the Apex might get 18, maybe? But I have a bigger tank. As for not breaking down, I know MANY Nytro guys that have been stranded the last 2 yrs. They tried the 4 stroke thing and Yami left them high and dry. I think they have been getting lazy the last 2 yrs on quality.
> 
> The only thing I may give to an Apex is a ballz out lake race for a few miles. Twisties, hills, powder, there is no way For an Apex to keep up:coolgleam.


Typical 800r response and to be honest I wouldnt be scared to run an 800r on an rx-1 hell they still cant keep up with MY old 700 straights, bumps, twisties. I don't want to ruin the Op's thread so heres to you (yeah I can do wheelies to its not an XP thing LOL)


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

2SloSHO said:


> Typical 800r response and to be honest I wouldnt be scared to run an 800r on an rx-1 hell they still cant keep up with MY old 700 straights, bumps, twisties. I don't want to ruin the Op's thread so heres to you (yeah I can do wheelies to its not an XP thing LOL)


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I have an 07 REV 500ss that can do a wheelie just like that. Pull the coupler blocks and limiter strap and any sled can do that. Yeah, the old 700 SRX is a very fast sled, but the suspension in no way compares to anything that is new.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

John
What area do you plan on riding? If in the LP do you plan on trips to the UP?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

the "wheelie" is all about transfer. I have an SRX that's long traveled and it's not not bad. Of course my "new" comparison are to some rental sleds so I don't know that it's equal footing.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Mark S said:


> John
> What area do you plan on riding? If in the LP do you plan on trips to the UP?


It would be in Traverse City on the trail system there. That's where I used to ride back in the day. Get home from work and jump on the sled and hit it. The house is a couple of minutes from one of the trail heads so that was very convienant. I use to watch the crazy guys do sled drags on Fife Lake. Geeeezzzzz!.....those were fast back then (1997ish).:yikes: I'd imagine they're quicker today. At one place (Long Lake) I used to watch these guys get a running start and fly across a creek that connected two lakes. It was open water for about 15 feet and they wood make it.

On my initial looking around for a sled, I heard good things about the new Ski Doo 4 strokes. As mentioned above, my old 2 stroke was a Yamaha. Great sled but smoked alot on start up. As I recall, it was an Excel V, w/540, oil injected. I bought it for $600 from a work buddy whose dad had passed. When I left I sold it for $600 so I thought that was a good deal. That's what got me hooked on getting another sled when ever I get back up there. 

We're supposed to get hammered the next two days down here in Maryland. The weather guy said up to 24" total, plunging temps and blizzard like conditions. That has the whole state in a panic. I pulled two treestands this afternoon. Still about 5" on the ground from the last storm.


----------

